# What does t+ mean



## Jokers (Dec 2, 2009)

ive seen a male cornsnake selling for £120 because its a T+ and has amber eyes or something what does this all mean someone explain please


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

T + (*Tyrosinase-Positive*) Albinos appear to exhibit an inability to complete the synthesis of melanin.
But can produce other melanin related pigments such as various shades of brown grey & red. 









This differs from T-(*Tyrosinase*-*negative*) Albinos that areas that would normally be black or brown are typically white.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Jokers said:


> ive seen a male cornsnake selling for £120 because its a T+ and has amber eyes or something what does this all mean someone explain please


As them whether it is an ultra, ultramel, hypo, sunkissed, or some other corn snake. T+ albino could cover a multitude of mutants. If it is T+ because its a cross with a black rat, it isn't worth two pence, IMO.

Also see my reply in the Genetics questions sticky.


----------

